# how seasoned is seasoned enough?



## rbnice1 (Jun 11, 2022)

I keep wood for a wood stove.  My wood is on a 3 years rotation.  That means my wood i get delivered this spring is for winter 2024.  I ussually get ash because it seasons well and lasts 3 years very well.  Also for my stove/house it just works well.  Plus my wood guy likes it because most his other customers are using wood for fire pits and fire places and unless its wet oak it burns to fast.  So its a win/win for me and him.  I do have some oak but its a bit punky, and I also had him deliver a extra face cord of hickory for the smoker this spring.  I feel like a face cord will last at least 2 years.(I dont cook at much.)  I can also mix some of my good ash in.  flavor will be light but the wood is good.

So the question is how seasoned is good enough for a offset?  again im used to my stove which is ok with 1 year on ash/silver or red maple, but needs 2-3 on oaks or hickory.  I would think for grilling you want similar but others have told me different.


----------



## 1MoreFord (Jun 12, 2022)

With any wood I like to hear a crack(ringing sound) like two bats struck together when the wood is struck together.  I don't know how long that will take wherever you are.  A dull thud sound means it's still too wet.  Check(splits) on the end of the sticks is a good indicator too.  Wood dry enough for cooking will also be noticeably lighter in weight.


----------



## Ringer (Jun 12, 2022)

I spoke with a prominent pitmaster who owns a bbq restaurant in NC on a pit tour last year. He used pecan exclusively but I do remember he said it was seasoned one year before he burns it. His bbq was good though.


----------

